# Pipe Fill?



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

No, not filling the pipe with tobacco, I mean a fill in the briar. Out of curiousity, what do they look like? Searching for the term pipe fill gets me all kinds of information on and images of the three step, air pocket and Frank methods, but that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Generally small solid color flecks with no grain. They fill them with putty and often stain over it, but the grain won't carry across a fill. Almost as if someone had taken a very small paint brush with brown paint and dotted the pipe in a couple places.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, thanks, so they would normally be more noticeable when running perpidicular to the grain?


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

If you look in the wtb/s/t section, rlaliberty posted a few pipes for sale. One of them he added extra pictures and you can see the fills clearly there. I think that would be a perfect example. Very clear picture.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Most high grades have few if any fills, alot of pipes have rustication to hide the imperfections.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Okay, thanks, so they would normally be more noticeable when running perpidicular to the grain?


Yes, small cracks running with the grain would be harder to spot, but still visible, IMO.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'd check out the buy, sell, trade example, but I don't think I have access to that yet.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Thanks everyone! I'd check out the buy, sell, trade example, but I don't think I have access to that yet.


90 days for that forum. Soon brother.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the pic..... Hope you're okay with my reposting it Ryan....


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Here's the pic..... Hope you're okay with my reposting it Ryan....


Bah!!!! Blocked from this computer! :banghead:

I'll look at it when I get home tonight.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah, okay, yeah, those are pretty obvious.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Zfog said:


> 90 days for that forum. Soon brother.


I see... or 100 msg...:ballchain:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Generally small solid color flecks with no grain. They fill them with putty and often stain over it, but the grain won't carry across a fill. Almost as if someone had taken a very small paint brush with brown paint and dotted the pipe in a couple places.


+1 to this answer.
The putty is usually just wood putty, available in myriad colors from any hardware store. Certain makers use certain colored putty (I notice Savinelli uses red putty a lot). No one reputable would putty a hole that would effect the smoke (i.e., deep enough into the briar to where it could be reached by the ember). 
In other words, 99% of "fills" are/should be cover-up for aesthetic flaws. But have no functional effect.

Fills can be stained. I stain my fills black if they run with the grain. If there's a flaw big enough that it doesn't suit the grain. . .well. . .I wouldn't stain or sell that pipe.

Dave


----------

